# الآن يمكنك أن تتحدث إلى الهاتف المحمول عبر الحاسوب



## يوهشام (4 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
يمكنكم التحدث من الإنترنيت إلى مخاطبكم في الهاتف المحمول
هذا هو الموقع :

الرابط: من هنا


----------



## فساتين السهرة (13 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااا على الرابط


----------

